
Switching from rbenv to postmodern’s ruby-install and chruby - heidar
https://medium.com/@heidar/switching-from-rbenv-to-postmodern-s-ruby-install-and-chruby-f0daa24b36e6
======
diminish
Am I missing anything by staying at rbenv?

~~~
heidar
Simplicity

